# Shower Screen



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

I damaged the origional shower screen when I took it off to clean it & then reinstalled it with the cone shaped piece in the wrong place. I purchases a replacement from Happy Donkey but it is not the same as the origional and now the flow through the brew head is much quicker. Is this likely to be caused by the new shower screen?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What machine?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's in the Silvia forum....


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Its a Rancilio Silvia V3 2010


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Possibly. When you say the flow through the brew head is quicker, is this just as water or when pulling a shot? was this a gereric or an IMS screen? Have you damaged the cone in any way?

If pulling a shot then you could try grinding a bit finer, short term, whilst looking at the above.

Pretty sure saw some Rancilio original shower screens at Bella Barista today for £1.99 (plus postage if not able to visit):

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-shower-screen.html

Hope of help and not suggesting the one you have from happy Donkey not an original just offering up an alternative.

John


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

It was a generic screen & the water was coming through the shot faster. I think i will buy one of the screens from Bella Barista & try that. Thanks for your helpful replies.


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to say that the cone was not damaged.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You are welcome and 2 options open to you as regards replacement in that the stock one is £1.99 and they also stock the IMS screen for the Silvia for £12.99 which offers up a better water distribution to the puck than the original ( is one of the shiny things was picking up yesterday...) both being plus postage.

Not that they need to have me drumming up trade for them but might be handy to add a grouphead gasket to keep for when needed (again a couple of pounds for the rancilio one) if not making any difference to the postage cost, if that makes sense.

regards

John


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have now received the shower screen from Bella Barista which is the same as the old damaged one. It has less larger holes in a square pattern round the central hole, the happy donkey one has more smaller holes in a circular pattern round the central hole. I will probably have to adjust the grind again to get the pouring time to about 25 seconds. Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome and let us know if this cures your problem.

regards

john


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes the new screen seems to have cured the problem.


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

The new screen has solved the problem, thanks for your assistance.


----------

